# Ariens closest color match



## YSHSfan

I will be getting 3 ST tall chute assemblies getting sanblasted and powdercoated, and would like to know what is the closest color match (non Ariens brand) for that.
I've read about Chevy orange engine paint. Just wondering if there is just one tone of it or if there are more. If there are more than one "Chevy orange" what is the color code?
Or if anyone had found a different color match to it.
Thanks. 

(To my knowledge there are 3 Ford engine blue tones, therefore my question).


----------



## 69ariens

Rust oleum allis chalmers orange. I find to be a better match than the chevy


----------



## db130

I've read posts from others using Rustoleum Gloss Lobster Red (usually available on the shelves at Walmart).


----------



## 43128

Amazon.com: Dupli-Color DE1620 Ceramic Chevrolet Orange Engine Paint - 12 oz.: Automotive

i use duplicolor de1620. closest color to ariens orange you can get imo. also real good spray pattern and not thin and watery like some of the cheap crap


----------



## Kielbasa

That's what I use. 



69ariens said:


> Rust oleum allis chalmers orange. I find to be a better match than the chevy


----------



## ctdave

I don't like the dupli color, the way it sprays and covers. this is the best imho. side to side with the original color its almost an exact match.it also sprays and covers better. also the off white is a color called dover white.again almost an exact match. although I don't like the way it sprays very thin and runs easy. if you notice I have my sb in the living room to finish the final touches on my rebuild/restore. bride not so happy with that.pics coming soon...original color on my 10954 with the rustoleum cap on top. durable, but needs time to fully harden before putting into use. I let it "cure" a few weeks at temps around 70. the reason its in my living room. had to touch up the por15 chevy orange I messed up when I yanked the auger again to replace the gear roll pin


----------



## Snowhawg

_Valspar 4432-03 Allis Chalmers Orange Tractor and Implement Paint_

I can't tell a difference with this Valspar paint. Excellent match and the quality of the paint is outstanding with hardener (except the aerosol can be very tempermental to work with).


----------



## Kielbasa

I bought my touch up in a quart can. My problem area is the impeller fan and the bottom impeller area. Even when I take the auger assembly out, spraying this area is a pain in the dupa. To me, it is a lot easier by brushing it on... and I have more control. There might be some brush marks, but in the impeller area, but who sees it and who really cares? Because it will need to be done again over time. Try spraying that area especially with the augers in the bucket. Taping and masking with news paper? No thanks, I'll do my brush on. I am lucky enough where the outside of my machine is in pretty good shape. And if I have to touch up, how do you do that by spraying it? I tried the spray in to the cap and using a artists brush. Oops... back to the masking off and getting the newspaper... :facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## ctdave

Kielbasa said:


> That's what I use.





Snowhawg said:


> _Valspar 4432-03 Allis Chalmers Orange Tractor and Implement Paint_
> 
> I can't tell a difference with this Valspar paint. Excellent match and the quality of the paint is outstanding with hardener (except the aerosol can be very tempermental to work with).


interesting, I tried that first, and found that to be more orange,( like the newer ariens color),than the older color used.


----------



## YSHSfan

Thanks everyone.

Looks like it will be a...
like _*Valspar 4432-03 Allis Chalmers Orange* color match 

I'll see what the powder coater can do about that and I will post pictures of the before and after it it gets done.
_


----------



## howiev65sabre

I use rustolium I think its about $5/can. my local equipment supplier sell oem ariens cans for $9. I seem to always use a couple cans. I then spray clear gloss rustolium over that.


----------



## Georgegn

*Paint*

I used some Chevy engine orange. Plasti-Kote brand,got it from Dennys,seems real close..Also good for up to 500 degrees


----------



## uberT

HS, you can purchase the spray paint or touch up paint from Ariens. That'll likely be the color you are looking for.


----------



## YSHSfan

uberT said:


> HS, you can purchase the spray paint or touch up paint from Ariens. That'll likely be the color you are looking for.


Thanks *uberT*,
I am planning on getting some parts powder coated, therefore I can not use OE Ariens paint, but a close match.
I may be dropping them off in a few weeks. I will post pics of them when done, so I can get opinions about the result. 
The powder coater said Chevy orange engine paint is not a problem, but Allis-Chalmers would be harder, so I am inclined on trying Chevy orange.


----------



## Snow Job

Hello,
If you find the correct color paint, make sure you clean your surface of all dirt, grease, and rust. After that, spray on a good primer base for your orange paint to adhere to.
If your snowblower sits outside all the time, the orange paint will fade from the sun's ultra violet rays.
Richard


----------



## jpswift1

Rustoleum Chevy Orange engine enamel (*not *the Chevy Red-Orange) is the best match to Ariens orange. I used it on my ST1032 restoration and it's pretty much a dead on exact match. I sprayed it over the red/brown primer and it turned out perfectly. You won't be disappointed. I'm very particular with matching colors and I found this is the best route to take.


----------



## AndyW

ctdave said:


> if you notice I have my sb in the living room to finish the final touches on my rebuild/restore. *bride not so happy with that.pics coming soon*...


Pics of unhappy bride will most likely make her more unhappy! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## ctdave

AndyW said:


> Pics of unhappy bride will most likely make her more unhappy! :icon_smile_wink:


lol ..I didn't realize I worded it that way. good one, and you are right on that


----------

